# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Luana [Παναγία Τ ΙΙ]

## nautikos

Ευχαριστω φιλε για την αφιερωση και ανταποδιδω με την *Παναγια Τ ΙΙ* για να συμπληρωθει το ντουετο με τις παναγιες :Very Happy: .

panagia t II.jpg

----------


## Leo

Δεν ξέρω που δουλεύει, αλλά στις 19.12.09 την συνέλαβε ο φακός μου, κενή φορτίου και επιβατών στην διαδρομή απο Πέραμα για Παλούκια.

ARO0001 186.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Παναγία Τ ΙΙ σήμερα στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για δυετία

----------


## pantelis2009

Το μονόπλωρο Παναγία Τ ΙΙ μεταφέροντας καύσιμα στις 30/04/2010. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους της παντόφλας. :Wink:  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87911

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87912

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87913

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή!
Εκτελεί ακόμα πλωές με επιβάτες ή έχει πια περάσει οριστικά στα Cargo; 




> Το μονόπλωρο Παναγία Τ ΙΙ μεταφέροντας καύσιμα στις 30/04/2010. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους της παντόφλας. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87911
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87912
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87913

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Appia_1978 καλημέρα. Εδώ στη γραμμή Παλούκια-Πέραμα μονόπλωρο έχει 3-5 χρόνια να κάνει δρομολόγειο. Το έχουν όπως και το Κυριάκος μόνο για την τροφοδοσία του νησιού με καύσιμα.

----------


## panagiotis78

Thanks Παντελή. Το θυμάμαι χρόνια στο Αγ.Νικόλαος-Αίγιο

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε LEO έκεί δουλεύει. Είναι ένα απο τα 2 μονόπορτα που έχουν απομείνει στη Σαλαμίνα, μαζί με το Κυριάκος και χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο για να μεταφέρουν καύσιμα και σκουπίδια. Και μιά φωτο απο τις 23/10/2010 την ώρα που πάει για Παλούκια,για να μεταφέρει τα άδεια βυτία.Δίπλα του το νεότευκτο της γραμμής Παναγιώτης Δ την ώρα που επιστρέφει απο την 1η του πετρέλευση. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους της κλασικής παντόφλας. :Wink:  


ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ 01 23-10-2010.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Όμορφη παντόφλα  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

έτσι είναι φίλε Appia_1978 και παρ' όλη την ηλικία της είναι καλοσυντηρημένη και πάντα ετοιμοπόλεμη :Wink: . Χαρισμένη σε σένα :Razz: . 


ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ 01 15-10-2010.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Του 81, έτσι; 

Ότι πρέπει για το Ληξούρι!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ναί :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Παναγία Τ ΙΙ στις 11/01/2011 βγήκε για συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για να ετοιμαστεί γιατί μάλλον θα πάει στη γραμμή Αίγιο - Αγ. Νικόλαος. Εδώ το ετοιμάζανε για να βγεί. Θα ακολουθήσουν φωτο του στους δεξαμενισμούς και μετά φωτο απο το σαλόνι, μηχανές κ.λ.π εδώ. 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους της παντόφλας :Wink: .

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ 27.jpg ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ 29.jpg ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ 30.jpg ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ 26 11-01-2011.jpg ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ 28.jpg

----------


## apost

εφτασε στο αιγιο και αρχισε και δρομολογια το παναγια
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRnZA...layer_embedded

----------


## pantelis2009

Πρέπει να έφυγε απο το Καματερό στις 27/01/2011. Ας δούμε το κλασικό του σαλόνι του 1970 άν δεν κάνω λάθος, φωτογραφημένο στις 15/01/2011 όταν είχαν βγάλει τα σωσίβια για να περάσει επιθεώρηση. Καλά ταξίδια να έχει και ο ¶γιος Νικόλας πάντα μαζί του.
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ 32.jpg ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ 35.jpg ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ 33.jpg ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ 34.jpg ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ 36.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά το Παναγία Τ ΙΙ έπιασε δρομολόγιο;;;;
Ας δούμε το γκαράζ, το μηχανοστάσιο και την ώρα που έκανε τη συντήρηση του για να πάει Αίγιο.
Χαρισμένη σε  LEO, Appia_1978, Trakman, panagiotis78, Thanasis89, CORFU, GameManiacGR, IONIAN STAR,chiotis, paragadi, apost και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών :Wink: :roll:.


ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ 31 15-01-2011.jpg ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ 37.jpg ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ 38.jpg ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ 40.jpg ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ 41.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Έχει πιάσει δουλειά και μάλιστα εχθές το είδα να φεύγει και να έρχεται γεμάτο από φορτηγά, λεωφορεία, αυτοκίνητα.

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Παντελή!

----------


## CORFU

> Έχει πιάσει δουλειά και μάλιστα εχθές το είδα να φεύγει και να έρχεται γεμάτο από φορτηγά, λεωφορεία, αυτοκίνητα.


οταν μπορειs βαλε και μια φωτο  :Cool:

----------


## pantelis2009

> οταν μπορειs βαλε και μια φωτο


Έλα ντε μην περιμένετε μόνο απο μένα :Wink:  :Cool: .

----------


## sylver23

Βρε να μην έχετε υπομονή καθόλου... :Razz:  :Razz: 

Στον ¶γιο Νικόλα λοιπόν εχθές κατα την αναχώρησή του για Αίγιο.
Για τον Παντελή και τον  Corfu

P2144607.jpg

----------


## CORFU

ειμαστε ανυπομονοι γιατι απο αυτο το πορθμειο δεν βλεπουμε συχνα φωτο:roll:
Ευχαριστουμε και περιμενουμε και αλλεs :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Βρέ καλώς το το παιδί. Καιρόέχουμε να σε δούμε απο τα μέρη μας και σ' ευχαριστούμε :Wink: .
Εγώ έχω υπομονή, αλλά λέω .....μόνο εγώ θα σας ενημερώνω για όλα:roll:.
Χαρισμένη σε sylver23, CORFU, LEO, Appia_1978, Trakman, panagiotis78, Thanasis89, GameManiacGR, IONIAN STAR,chiotis, paragadi, apost και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών:wink::roll:.


ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ 42 17-01-2011.jpg
Παναγία Τ ΙΙ ....17/01/2011 όταν ετοιμαζόταν για Αίγιο - ¶γιο Νικόλα. :Razz:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Καθηστε ρε παιδια που χρονος.Οταν περναω απο εκει δεν εχω και ποτε μαζι φωτογραφικη μονο δυο εχω βγαλει με το κινητο και δεν αξιζει.Αλλα αυριο θα παω με τα οπλα μου και αμα το πετυχω θα το εκτελεσω. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## xara

Απο Αίγιο προς ¶γιο Νικόλαο, την προ Ζαχαρία εποχή.
Αφιερωμένο στους φίλους του πλοίου.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43UpszPsIts

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Αργησα λιγο ρε παιδια αλλα τι να κανουμε.Ελπιζω να σας αρεσουν.Αναχωρηση λοιπον στις πεντε με λιγο μουντο καιρο.Θα πρωσπθησω αυριο να πετυχω και την αφιξη.Αφιερωμενες στον pantelis2009,CORFU,xara και sylver23.
P2170045.jpg P2170050.jpg P2170051.jpg P2170056.jpg

----------


## CORFU

ομορφεs φωτο περιμενουμε και αλλεs
αλλα και το σημειο ειναι τελειο για φωτο :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο φίλε Φίλιππος Αίγιο και σ' ευχαριστούμε. Λίγη κίνηση απ' ότι βλέπω :Sad: .
Η επόμενη απο το Καματερό στις 22/01/2011 όταν ετοιμαζόταν για να σας έλθει.
Χαρισμένη σε Φίλιππος Αίγιο, Trakman, CORFU, xara, sylver23, GameManiacGR, paragadi, IONIAN STAR και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών. :Very Happy:  


ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ 44 22-01-2011.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή :-D

----------


## CORFU

οχι μονο τον Παντελη :grin: αλλα και τον Φιλλιπο :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Σωστά,το καλό να λέγετε. :Wink:  Όχι μόνο αν γράφει ονόματα για αφιέρωση, αλλά και όταν είναι ωραίες οι φωτο:roll: :Cool: .

----------


## GameManiacGR

Έχετε δίκιο,συγγνώμη!Ευχαριστούμε και τον φίλο Φίλιππο και περιμένουμε περισσότερο υλικό απο την γραμμή που δεν την βλέπουμε συχνά όπως είπε και ο φίλος corfu. :grin:

----------


## sylver23

Δύο τελευταίες φωτογραφίες απο εμένα  απο το Παναγία Τ ΙΙ στον ¶γιο Νικόλα.
Την ώρα που φορτώνει...

P2144600.jpg

Και την ώρα της αναχώρησης σε ασπρόμαυρη απεικόνιση..

P2144610.jpg

Ερώτηση , ο ¶γιος Νικόλας είναι το εκκλησάκι στο νησάκι ή στο λοφάκι?

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε sylver23  :Wink:  :Very Happy: . Υπέροχες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Παναγία Τ ΙΙ στις 24/01/2011 αφού τελείωσε με τη συντήρηση του και περίμενε τα χαρτιά για να πάει στο Αίγιο. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε sylver23, Φίλιππος Αίγιο, Trakman, CORFU, xara, sylver23, GameManiacGR, paragadi, IONIAN STAR και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών. :Razz: 


ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ 45 24-01-2011.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

¶σχημα νέα  :Sad: 

http://www.thebest.gr/news/index/viewStory/64965

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Παναγία Τ II κατασκευάστηκε το 1981 (άγνωστο σε μένα που) και είχε ΙΜΟ 7928873. 
Δούλεψε στις γραμμές Αίγιο - Άγ. Νικόλαος, Φανερωμένη - Πάχη και Παλούκια -Πέραμα. Τον Ιούλιο του 2011 μετονομάζετε σε LUANA και λιμάνι νηολόγισης το MORONI. Έφυγε απο Ελλάδα τέλη Αυγούστου 2011 και πλέον κάνει δρομολόγια στην Ισημερινή Γουϊνέα.
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στη Φανερωμένη στις 09/09/2007. Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

PANAGIA T II 01 09-09-2007.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το Παναγία Τ κατασκευάστηκε το 1981.....


Ξέχασες το _"ΙΙ"_ Παντελή μου, και όπως καλά γνωρίζεις υπήρχε και _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ_ (σκέτο).

Το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ_ κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο _Πρωτεύς - Αφοι Βασιλειάδη_ στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 7375_, το _1981_ -όπως είπε ο Παντελής- με _ΙΜΟ 7928873_. Για την ιστορία, στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο είχε κατασκευαστεί τρία χρόνια νωρίτερα (1978) και το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ_.

05.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - Οκτώβριος 2010_

Έφυγε από την χώρα μας ως _LUANA_ με σημαία _Comoros_, κυριολεκτικά στα τέλη Αυγούστου 2011, στις 31/8ου, αφού προηγουμένως είχε περάσει από το ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου της Σαλαμίνας, όπου ανάμεσα σε άλλες απαραίτητες -για το μεγάλο ταξίδι προς την Αφρική- εργασίες, του τοποθετήθηκαν υπερυψωμένες εξαγωγές καυσαερίων και πλωριά αριστερή άγκυρα.

07.jpg
_Καματερό - 26 Αυγούστου 2011_

Λίγους μήνες νωρίτερα, τον Ιανουάριο 2011, είχε βγει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για συντήρηση, πριν μεταβεί για τελευταία φορά και για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, στην παλιά του γραμή, Αιγίου - Αγίου Νικολάου. Πολύ πιθανόν να απετέλεσε και το τελευταίο φέρρυ της ιστορικής αυτής γραμμής, αφού από τις αρχές Μαίου 2011 που το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ_ σταμάτησε τα δρομολόγια επιστρέφοντας στο Καματερό, δεν ξαναδρομολογήθηκε άλλο πλοίο εκεί. 

06.jpg
_Ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη - Ιανουάριος 2011_

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο, το διώρθωσα. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ψάχνοντας να βρω στοιχεία για το Sao Tome e Principe που θα πάει το Αμφιτρίτη (όπως έγραψα και στο θέμα του) έπεσα επάνω σε ένα άλλο γνώριμο ferryboat από τη Σαλαμίνα. Πρέπει 99% να είναι το Luana (e.x Παναγία Τ ΙΙ). 
Κατέβασα τη φωτο για να την ψάξω να δω πιο είναι και μετά όσο και αν έψαξα να την ξανά βρω για να δω ποιος την ανέβασε και αν είχε ημερομηνία .......... στάθηκε αδύνατο. 
Έτσι ανεβάζω αυτή τη φωτο χωρίς στοιχεία.

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ 74 SAO TOMA E PRINCIPE.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πρέπει 99% να είναι το Luana (e.x Παναγία Τ ΙΙ).


Βάλε και άλλα 2% να πάει 101% !!! Και βέβαια είναι το πρώην _LUANA - ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ_, το έχω πετύχει μάλιστα (AIS) ξανά σε αυτές τις "περιοχές", στα απέναντι του νησιού Sao Tome e Principe παράλια της Δυτικής Αφρικής, από Γκαμπόν μέχρι Ισημερινή Γουινέα και Καμερούν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το πλοίο σε δύο φωτό από την Αφρική με γεμάτο (τίγκα !!!) το γκαράζ του από βοοειδή. Εκ παραδρομής έχει ανέβει σε αγγελία πώλησης άλλης πρώην παντόφλας μας επίσης στην Αφρική (ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ), στο hellasshipsales.com.

02.jpg__03.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μπορείτε να φανταστείτε την βρώμα κ την δυσωδία...
Μου θυμίζει,παιδάκι στη Χίο,όταν τα μότορσιπ (ΣΤΡΟΒΙΛΙ του Καρρά κλπ) ξεφόρτωναν βόδια σε κάρρα,τα τριαξονικά της εποχής!

----------

